# Apple Watch Series 1 aluminium ou Series 0 acier ?



## iJof (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, tout est dit dans le titre, les deux étant actuellement à prix équivalent, d'après vous vaudrait-il mieux une *Apple Watch Series 1 aluminium* plus véloce mais plus fragile ou une *Series 0 acier* moins rapide mais résistante ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Janvier 2017)

Je ne dirais pas que la version aluminium soit plus fragile, donc je te conseil la série 1, et elle est plus légère ce qui est aussi plus agréable.


----------



## iJof (11 Janvier 2017)

D'accord, merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2017)

iJof a dit:


> *Series 1 aluminium* plus véloce


Le processeur est 1.5x plus rapide mais il semblerait que ce soit surtout watchOS3 qui ait redonné une seconde jeunesse à la Watch, en la sortant de l'apathie chronique...
Je t'invite à regarder la 3ème vidéo de cette page: https://lokan.fr/2016/09/18/deballage-test-apple-watch-series-2/



fousfous a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas que la version aluminium soit plus fragile


+1
J'ai eu une Sport (alu) plusieurs mois et RAS niveau rayures de l'écran. De la même manière j'ai une acier depuis plusieurs semaines et pas vraiment de griffures sur le boîtier (contrairement à beaucoup qui disent que c'est plus tendre que du beurre...).



fousfous a dit:


> elle est plus légère ce qui est aussi plus agréable


Il est vrai que la version alu est particulièrement légère, on l'oublie au poignet. Cependant je ne peux pas dire que la version acier soit particulièrement "lourde" (je portais en comparaison une montre tout acier diamètre 39mm qui était nettement plus présente au poignet: pour info ma Watch acier est montée avec un leather loop, sans doute le bracelet acier à maillons alourdit-il l'ensemble).



iJof a dit:


> vaudrait-il mieux une *Apple Watch Series 1 aluminium* ou une *Series 0 acier*


Pour ma part, c'est plus une affaire de style et d'usage.

Je portais ma Sport tout le temps mais j'ai fini par me lasser de son style (full black) et du côté un peu sport justement, playskool avec le bracelet elastomère.
L'acier que j'ai à présent est bien plus classe (ça ne fait que quelques semaines, je suis peut-être encore en période de lune de miel... il est vrai que quand je repasse sur ma montre acier, je me dis de suite que c'est inimitable en terme de style...). J'adore le bracelet cuir leather loop mais du coup pas de sport (transpiration) et j'évite l'eau (je me douchais sans crainte avec la Sport).
Sans doute pour la 3ème j'opterais pour la Series 3 avec bracelet acier à maillons pour avoir une toolwatch étanche que je peux garder dans presque toutes les situations.

J'ai aussi hésité entre les 2 modèles pour mon renouvellement.
Aujourd'hui je peste encore souvent sur la lenteur de la Watch (Series 0 acier donc). Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que ce serait peut-être plus véloce sur une Series 1, même si je sais que c'est surtout le problème des apps non natives (et donc le temps de rapatrier ça depuis l'iPhone...): les apps du dock (bouton latéral) se lancent finalement relativement rapidement.
Ce qui m'a décidé, c'est que finalement la majorité des bracelets s'accordent mieux avec l'acier qu'avec l'alu silver (et à fortiori noir). Le diable se cache dans les détails... le passoir du leather loop, le clou de l'élastomère, le milanais... sont en acier (à part la boucle du nylon je crois)! Ça me choque énormément que ça ne soit pas parfaitement assorti au boîtier. Cependant j'ai vu de belles associations de boîtiers alu noirs avec des bracelets aciers noirs mats: https://lokan.fr/2017/01/22/test-bracelet-ontube-maillons-apple-watch/


----------



## kitetrip (27 Mars 2017)

Hello,
Perso si tu n'es pas un dingue des applis je te conseillerai la Série 0 en Acier.
C'est le modèle que je possède.
Mon utilisation se limite :
* aux notifications (appels, mails, rappels)
* répondre rapidement à un SMS avec une réponde pré-enregistrée
* au suivi d'activité (app sport pour "vélo intérieur" et "rameur")
* Apple Pay via Orange Cash
Dans cette utilisation là elle est réactive et ce n'est pas handicapant ! Je suis resté sur watchOS 2.2
En revanche pour ouvrir Messenger c'est lent... mais en même temps je n'ai aucune utilité de ce type d'app.

On peut trouver la Série 0 Acier à prix d'ami, donc pour moi c'est encore une très bonne affaire.
Surtout que l'acier apporte un cachet indéniable, incomparable aux Apple Watch Alu, et de surcroit si on associe l'acier avec les bracelets cuirs Apple!

A voir donc si tes besoins sont basiques ça peut être le bon choix...


----------



## Vanton (30 Mars 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Ce qui m'a décidé, c'est que finalement la majorité des bracelets s'accordent mieux avec l'acier qu'avec l'alu silver (et à fortiori noir). Le diable se cache dans les détails... le passoir du leather loop, le clou de l'élastomère, le milanais... sont en acier (à part la boucle du nylon je crois)! Ça me choque énormément que ça ne soit pas parfaitement assorti au boîtier.



Pour le bracelet nylon, la boucle est bien en acier... Mais effectivement Apple a probablement tenté de ménager la chèvre et le chou. Cette boucle n'est pas polie contrairement à celle des bracelets Boucle classique. Elle a une finition satin, qui à mon avis est censée s'accorder aux boîtiers alu (qui ne sont pas tout à fait identiques) et aux boîtiers inox (qui ne sont pas identiques non plus). C'est un entre deux pour tenter de satisfaire tout le monde je pense... Ça brille plus que l'alu, moins que l'inox poli.


----------



## fousfous (30 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour le bracelet nylon, la boucle est bien en acier... Mais effectivement Apple a probablement tenté de ménager la chèvre et le chou. Cette boucle n'est pas polie contrairement à celle des bracelets Boucle classique. Elle a une finition satin, qui à mon avis est censée s'accorder aux boîtiers alu (qui ne sont pas tout à fait identiques) et aux boîtiers inox (qui ne sont pas identiques non plus). C'est un entre deux pour tenter de satisfaire tout le monde je pense... Ça brille plus que l'alu, moins que l'inox poli.


Personnellement je trouve que la finition satin rend mieux que la finition brillant, après question de gout surement.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mars 2017)

M'en rappelais oui  
Et c'est effectivement une histoire de goûts.


----------



## ibabar (30 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour le bracelet nylon, la boucle est bien en acier... (...) Elle a une finition satin


Merci de la précision, je l'ignorais _(et je vois que tu es toujours hyper bien renseigné, tu m'avais déjà de mémoire gentiment informé sur la palette de cuirs matelassés et leur chronologie ).
_
En tout cas pour moi c'est no-way: à plaire à tout le monde, on ne plait à personne... Cette boucle satinée est totalement dépareillée avec l'inox brillant de l'AW "non Sport".


----------



## Vanton (31 Mars 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Merci de la précision, je l'ignorais _(et je vois que tu es toujours hyper bien renseigné, tu m'avais déjà de mémoire gentiment informé sur la palette de cuirs matelassés et leur chronologie ).
> _
> En tout cas pour moi c'est no-way: à plaire à tout le monde, on ne plait à personne... Cette boucle satinée est totalement dépareillée avec l'inox brillant de l'AW "non Sport".



[emoji6]

J'avais les mêmes réserves que toi concernent la boucle satinée des bracelets Nylon mais j'en ai acheté un quand même, me disant que je le renverrais si ça ne me convenait pas. Finalement je l'ai gardé. La teinte est raccord, c'est moins choquant je trouve que si la boucle était noire ou or. Reste la différence de brillant... Elle est perceptible, nettement. Surtout que j'ai un bracelet cuir Boucle classique pour comparer. J'ai réussi à ne pas me focaliser dessus ce détail... Ce bracelet est très agréable à porter, ça a compté. Mais c'est vrai que j'aurais préféré une boucle polie comme sur mon bracelet cuir.


----------



## ibabar (31 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> J'avais les mêmes réserves que toi concernent la boucle satinée des bracelets Nylon


En sus de cette différente d'aspect de la boucle, je n'aime pas trop la finition à angle droit au niveau des barrettes de fixation. Je préfère le design en arc de cercle de l'élastomère (entre autres) qui donne vraiment l'impression de fusionner avec le cadran.









De la même manière en horlogerie je préfère les cornes "courbes" aux cornes "droites".








Au fait, ce bracelet en nylon sèche-t-il vite si on le trempe (sans parler de natation, il peut être trempé en se lavant les mains ou en faisant la vaisselle)?


----------

